# Dog Survives Six Years Alone In The Grand Canyon



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This story is AMAZING!

http://www.comcast.net/video/1380339323/shaggy_the_survivor


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Diane, thats an amazing story!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Poor little guy! Amazing how docile he is...
I hope the rest of his life is filled with good food, love and lots of belly rubs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to believe he can be socialized but it's something he's never known. I'll pray for his future. He deserves love and the knowledge that he will be taken care of for the rest of his life. The saddest part of the story for me was when they said his mother was probably abandoned there. How could someone do it?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope they will post updates on poor Shaggy. Bless him.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Thought I would let you know that tonight at 10:00 in my area, NGC (Nat Geo Channel) is having this dog on the episode of Dogtown. 
I found out this dog was rescued 2 years ago! 

I really hope it will be a successful story. Poor pooch.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Shoot I don't get that channel. I hope discovery or animal planet will pick up the story.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Please post what you find out. I don't get that channel, either.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So far I haven't had any luck finding it some place else. But here is the NG link to it.
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dogtown/4484/Overview


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I assumed this was a current story, as it was posted on Comcast's news page...

At any rate, you can Google "Dogtown" it's in Utah..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

On Dogtown last night, he was still really shut down to people... not the least bit aggressive, but wouldn't even look at a person. But he was making progress in that by the end of the show he was interacting and playing with other dogs. They saw that as a very good sign.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH that is good news. I sure hope they can get him acclaimated to people.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> On Dogtown last night, he was still really shut down to people... not the least bit aggressive, but wouldn't even look at a person. But he was making progress in that by the end of the show he was interacting and playing with other dogs. They saw that as a very good sign.


I pray for the best and that he will know the comfort of the human hand and the love of a human companion in his life. please let us know if there is anyway to keep up to date on this, it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, even if he never completely likes people, he is surely living the good life now. He must be so thankful to not be hungry, cold, or hot, and enjoying the company of fellow dogs. Compared to what he had he is wealthy now.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I loved the part at the end that showed him wagging his tail while playing with the other dogs. What a change!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a feeling that just because they've chosen him (out of the MANY dogs Dogtown services) for the TV show that in the end, he's going to find a home. But even if he doesn't, Dogtown will care for him for the rest of his life. He'll have good food, water, veterinary care and the companionship of other dogs, even if he doesn't ever accept human company. Any way it goes from here, he's in a much better place!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes..Dogtown has the most wonderful care facility..has anyone ever watched an episode?

I'm sure you could keep track of Shaggy by doing a search on National Geo's site...

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dogtown

or go direct to Dogtown's site:

http://www.bestfriends.org/atthesanctuary/animals/dogs.cfm


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I did a search and guess what!! Adoption pending!!!

Let's hope his new owner gives him the life he so deserves!! Plus I really hope to see updates on him.

Sadly while doing research on Shaggy, I found out there are many many dogs living on their own in the Grand Canyon. 
Makes me want to plan a trip.


----------

